# Nyala Pending number 1??



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!!!! This is a beauty, one can see why it is related to the kudu. Animals like these are rare, he was lucky to get one.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a beautiful Nyala.

I love it when their horns flare out to form that bell shape.:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nyala*

I am not sure what the record is but this is a magnificent animal!It must surely be very close.Welldone
Philip Moolman


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*That is one beautiful Nyala bull....*

That surely deserves a full mount.

Congrats,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

WOW!

Great looking animal


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

*What a STUD of a Nyala!!!*

Wow!!! That is sweeeeet. Hopefully I won't get their to late to chase something like that. I have been told to expect to see some monsters on there farms! Congrats to the very lucky hunter and as we say here.........BOO-YAH!!! :wink:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

That is nice! I will be there with Landrover the last 2 weeks of July! Cant wait.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Aren't you at work!!! Got off the web and focus!:wink: I guess you can say we have VERY high expectations after seeing this pic.  The countdown cotinues!!!!


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

I am more impressed every time I look at that picture!!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

mwhuntun said:


> My friend Randy Westaadt shot this nyala with www.daretobowhunt.co.za. Lammie Potgeter said it could just be the new number one measuring at 30½,30,7¾,7½. A 60 day waiting period is applicable whereafter a master measurer must remeasure and certify it.
> View attachment 400372


What lodge was your buddy hunting out of? Gagu in Zululand? Kalahari? 

July is WAY too far away!!


----------



## mwhuntun (Apr 19, 2008)

*Nyala*



zx190 said:


> What lodge was your buddy hunting out of? Gagu in Zululand? Kalahari?
> 
> July is WAY too far away!!


Gagu Lodge. It has the best Nyalas in the country!!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

mwhuntun said:


> Gagu Lodge. It has the best Nyalas in the country!!


OOOOO, Thats where we are staying!!! I cant wait. What other animals were taken? Man, I have so many questions it is unreal.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

What is the story? Where was the hunter from? How many yards away was the shot? Water Hole? Shot Placement? Recovery of Animal? What was his set-up? I better stop before I hyper ventilate!!!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

What an awesome trophy Nyala bull.

Congratualtions


----------



## mwhuntun (Apr 19, 2008)

*Nyala*



zx190 said:


> OOOOO, Thats where we are staying!!! I cant wait. What other animals were taken? Man, I have so many questions it is unreal.


Randy used his Bowtech 80lb Allegiance .(Arrow goldtip 75/95 prohunter 125 gr muzzy arrow weight 450 gr.) Randy and I sat at a watering point. Many huge impalas, some zebra and plenty wildebeest came in. Good nyalas came in and out. It was not on Randy's trophy list at first. When this bull came in Randy changed his mind and took a quatering away shot at 30 yards. The arrow entering far back and lodged into the far (left) shoulder bone. The shot took the top of the lungs and we fund it dead after a 300 yard bubbling blood trail. I have never sat in a blind so alive with animals. Warthog, zebra, wildebeest, impala, reedbuck, blesbuck and bushbuck were regular visitors to our blind. Make sure you book a nyala now for Lammie only allow a limited number of these monster to be shot per year. Dont let one slip through your fingers while you are there. Feel free to private mail me on any question you may have about our experience on Gagu.:darkbeer:


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Correction*



mwhuntun said:


> (left) . The shot took the top of the lungs and we fund it dead after a 300 yard bubbling blood trail. :


He did make a couple of sharp turns, but I thought straight line maybe 100yrd.Congrats again it is a super trophy!!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

daretobowhunt said:


> He did make a couple of sharp turns, but I thought straight line maybe 100yrd.Congrats again it is a super trophy!!


That's it? C'mon with the whole story. Details, man. DETAILS! Two months before we get there. I cant wait for our hunt. I'd leave tomorrow if I could. You gotta give us more than "he went 100 yards, congrats" If I get a chance at something like that, I'll be calling VISA to up my limit!!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Has anybody else hunted with Dare to Bowhunt South Africa? From the looks of their site and record nyala's being laid down, this looks like the place to be!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Hello, is this this on? 

Hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mwhuntun (Apr 19, 2008)

*More big Nyala from www.daretobowhunt*



zx190 said:


> Hello, is this this on?
> 
> Hopefully no news is good news.


 Heard that another 30" plus nyala was taken last week on Gagu with Lammie. Can you give us more info and pictures, please Lammie


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

cant wait to see pix


----------

